
Binary data pattern matching for JS derived from Erlang's syntax  - flashingpumpkin
https://github.com/squaremo/bitsyntax-js
======
chris_wot
What does it store the binary data in? A javascript string? If so, then if you
have a 0x00 in the string then Internet Explorer will _not_ look at any data
past the end of this. It's an issue specific to Internet Explorer _only_.

~~~
felixge
The title of this submission is confusing. The readme headline is better:
"Byte-wise matching for Node.JS"

